# OT: Rumour has it Gabrielle Union is reason for Vince Carter's divorce



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

According to this article in the Metro - that's the hot rumour. http://ny.metro.us/metro/blog/sportsblog/entry/Sundance_ripe_with__athlete_karaoke/6664.html

Did some quick googling and in this interview Gabrielle Union randomly calls Vince "cute"

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page3/story?page=turner/union/050613

Interesting tidbit: JKidd dated Union when they were in High School. 








I don't know, if this chick came knocking on my hotel door, I'd find it pretty hard to pass it up.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh ****... Kidd's ex? No wonder we're having so much drama. Man :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

She has a long history of dating athletes. Pretty sure she dated a football player recently.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow, come on Vince, taking notes from Kidd on his ex. Damn!


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

She was with Jeter this weekend, for the record.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

BeeOBee said:


> She was with Jeter this weekend, for the record.



So she's a ho. So what?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

furnace said:


> So she's a ho. So what?


Haha, what does that make Jeter?

2 weeks ago he was with Jessica Biel.










-Petey


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, what does that make Jeter?
> 
> 2 weeks ago he was with Jessica Biel.
> 
> ...


They broke up last week. I'm addicted to perezhilton.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

BeeOBee said:


> They broke up last week. I'm addicted to perezhilton.com


...no comment. haha.





honestly, tho, i know plenty of things my girlfriend doesn't, ex: marc anthony is married to JLO (unless they divorced)


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, what does that make Jeter?
> 
> 2 weeks ago he was with Jessica Biel.
> 
> ...



It makes him the proof of the double standard: he is THE MAN!


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL! 

this is pure BS... and for the record she called him "cute" like 3 years ago or more... 90% of women I know think he's cute, me included, big deal...

I hate I can only post in stupid threads like this one, just because I don't have the chance to watch the games.. I kind of feel left out in games threads... and in all basketball related threads (I can't give my 2 cents if I'm not watching the games) SIGH!

but I think Miss Union has nothing to do with his divorce... this is worthless gossip
I'm out!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jerseygirl, I just wanted to let you know I think you are cute. I hope that doesnt make you feel left out anymore


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

is VC falling love with her?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

HB said:


> Jerseygirl, I just wanted to let you know I think you are cute. I hope that doesnt make you feel left out anymore


HAHAHAHA!

I know why you're trying to corrupt me... nice try!!! :cheers:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vince is balding and effeminate, far from cute in my book.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

you guys all need dates.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BeeOBee said:


> They broke up last week. I'm addicted to perezhilton.com


I read www.popsugar.com and www.tmz.com

Don't recall them saying that and they do quote stories off perezhilton.com

-Petey


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

This board is turning into a gossip column.

PS: I like it. lol


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> According to this article in the Metro - that's the hot rumour. http://ny.metro.us/metro/blog/sportsblog/entry/Sundance_ripe_with__athlete_karaoke/6664.html
> 
> Did some quick googling and in this interview Gabrielle Union randomly calls Vince "cute"
> 
> ...


dude quit being an instigating [strike]dick[/strike] and get outta players personal lives... we need to create a digg like system for posts, where you can rate how good a certain post/thread is


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

jerseygirl said:


> LOL!
> 
> this is pure BS... and for the record she called him "cute" like 3 years ago or more... 90% of women I know think he's cute, me included, big deal...
> 
> ...


I probably wasn't paying attention before but why can't you see the games?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

windjammer23 said:


> I probably wasn't paying attention before but why can't you see the games?


because I live in Canada and I don't have nba league pass... sometimes they show Nets games here like tonights Clipper game YAY! but not as much as I would like to...
so I'm stuck with the raptors (not complaining though, I like the raps too)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> you guys all need dates.


I need a date with Gabrielle Union.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

jerseygirl said:


> because I live in Canada and I don't have nba league pass... sometimes they show Nets games here like tonights Clipper game YAY! but not as much as I would like to...
> so I'm stucked with the raptors (not complaining though, I like the raps too)


Do you got to the games when the team is in TOR?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

of course!


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

jerseygirl said:


> of course!


Why are you up there?


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

jerseygirl said:


> because I live in Canada and I don't have nba league pass... sometimes they show Nets games here like tonights Clipper game YAY! but not as much as I would like to...
> so I'm stuck with the raptors (not complaining though, I like the raps too)


I live in Canada too! Why don't you watch the games on TVU Player?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> Vince is balding and effeminate, far from cute in my book.



So what do you prefer your ideal "cute" guy to look like?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> So what do you prefer your ideal "cute" guy to look like?


I don't have an ideal cute guy, but when you're as effeminate as Vince is, I doubt that's cute. Unless you want a man who is like a woman.


----------



## windjammer23 (May 23, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> So what do you prefer your ideal "cute" guy to look like?


On a side note...thanks Jizzy for changing your pic.


----------

